# Rocks in Baffin



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Just curious...I've never fished Baffin, but have heard conflicting reports on how dangerous the rock formations are.

Now I'm going to assume that the rock formations are VERY dangerous, but what is the best strategy for learning the area without losing your lower unit or fiberglass hull to a boulder?

Five


----------



## TioJaime (Nov 10, 2005)

I would take a few trips with a "local" guide. He can show you some safe areas, then you can venture off on your own from there.


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

That is the best overall plan, but I was hoping that some opinions would be conveyed as to the true danger of the rock formations in Baffin. 

Lets say for instance I happened to get a free weekend at the last minute, and towed the boat down to Corpus to stay with a buddy. We wake up and get the gear together and say what the heck lets make a run to baffin this morning...no guide...just a boat and some common sense.

How would one go about averting danger, stay in the ICW and idle in, hug the shoreline until you get to the mouth of the bay, stay on the eastern side by PINS, etc?

Five


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

If you stay in the Rivera channel, which is well marked, and then idle in towards the rocks on either side of Baffin, you should be OK. Just mark your tracks on your GPS and you will be good to go next time. Best to do this on a clear day with plenty of sunshine so you can see the rock formations.
But there are lots fish within a couple of miles of the JFK and a whole lot less gas burned!!!


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

So from the West like Rivera the rocks are along the north and south shorelines? That's good to know, do any of them poke there heads out of the water?

Five


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Yes they are both north and south. They only "poke their heads out" on very low tides. Right now we have high tides so they are about 1 foot underwater (just about right to take your lower unit out). But it's not really a problem if you take it slow and have someone looking off the bow and make your first trip a learning experience. It can be awesome fishing around those rocks, but I live on North Padre and rarely venture that far anymore. Plenty of fish close by.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Forgot to mention that if you get on Google Earth and zoom in, you can actually see most of the major rock formations.


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

netboy said:


> Yes they are both north and south. They only "poke their heads out" on very low tides. Right now we have high tides so they are about 1 foot underwater (just about right to take your lower unit out). But it's not really a problem if you take it slow and have someone looking off the bow and make your first trip a learning experience. It can be awesome fishing around those rocks, but I live on North Padre and rarely venture that far anymore. Plenty of fish close by.


Yeah I was just thinking about getting adventurous one day and making a run from one of my buddies condos on North Padre right next to the causeway. How far of a run is that? 35 or 40 miles?

Five


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Here's a few of the rocks around the mouth. Note the rocks just to the left of the boat in the UL of the pic. As was said, putt around on a good day w/ someone on the bow.


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Sorry for my ignorance but how do you interpret the rocks form general discolorations, or do they show as little dots on the image?

I think that would be cool, just idle in with someone on the bow calling out directions....as long as they're not blind or dyslexic I'm sure that would work!

Five


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I rotated this map to more closely resemble the google image. The rocks are denoted by a *. 'm not trying to encourage you, but rather to make you aware that there are a LOT of places to lose a lower unit, not shown on the map.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

i got twenty on the rocks... 

we have plenty of boats here on the coast. just stay up there and fish for catfish and bass. safer, cheaper, and a lot less time consuming. you will thank me later.


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd take that bet, I travel down to the salt pretty regularly. Catfishing just doesn't do it for me. But I usually don't head that far south from Corpus, unless I start out in Mansfield.

I'll start out slow, and just hit the shorelines before Baffin, and idle around. Where do the rock formations start if you're coming from the north?

By the way Goags, thanks a bunch, that last image put it in perspective for me.

Five


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

Occasionally I will run down there in my big rig, my buddy and I did a January trip. I always plan it out thoroughly because, as mentioned, the rocks are all over. I stay in the channel until I get close to the area I want to fish, then it is a slow troll to the wading spot with someone on the bow watching for rocks. And as mentioned, this strategy is only Ok on clear days when you can see the dark shadows of rocks.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

The rocks will win, hire someone.


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

I think as long as you plan your trip accordingly with plenty of sun and calm winds, stay in the channel (marked I presume), and idle with a co-pilot this trip can be done with marginal trepidation. 

I agree whole heartily that all necessary precautions should be taken, and that not every day is a day to run off to baffin, but at the same time there should be navigable waters in close enough proximity to fishing areas that the trip can be managed. 

Manage risk and risks should be somewhat mitigated.

Just a thought.

Five


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

the way i learned, and i don't know everything about baffin, was to run the channel and when i wanted to peel off towards the shoreline, i idled out to the shoreline and marked rocks as i idled by them. there are certain parts of baffin that it's just dangerous to run through, but the only way to know about them are to just go out and mark stuff. good luck.


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

corykj said:


> the way i learned, and i don't know everything about baffin, was to run the channel and when i wanted to peel off towards the shoreline, i idled out to the shoreline and marked rocks as i idled by them. there are certain parts of baffin that it's just dangerous to run through, but the only way to know about them are to just go out and mark stuff. good luck.


Seems like the best way to learn, even taking guide out can give you a false sense of security in my opinion. Not only that, but if that's the only way you learn, then great you'll know one area that's safe...given you pay close attention and have a handheld GPS.

Five


----------



## CCRazorback (Jun 1, 2010)

If the water's choppy, you'll never see em; your lower unit will find them before you will. They just look like darker patches of water when its smooth(ish). You can always run the center of the bay, but of course, that's not where the trout are...... Beware at the mouth of the bay as you're coming in from the north also.


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

CCRazorback said:


> If the water's choppy, you'll never see em; your lower unit will find them before you will. They just look like darker patches of water when its smooth(ish). You can always run the center of the bay, but of course, that's not where the trout are...... Beware at the mouth of the bay as you're coming in from the north also.


When I idle with the jack all the way up my prop and skeg are about 4" below the hull, and when I idle I mean like 3mph. I can always run with the motor jacked up too, just in case and come off plane with it up...again just in case.

I really don't plan on going down there with my hair on fire, by nature I'm pretty conservative when it comes to taking the kind of risks that would leave me spending lots of money or being stranded for extended periods of time.

Just tell me this, are the channels marked with some sort of guides?

This is really good info though it really clears some of the truths and myths up about the rock in baffin.

Five


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

There are rocks before you actually get into baffin. There are rocks on the east side of the channel that probably aren't marked. There are rocks just outside the channel edge on the west side of the channel that arent marked on map software. 

about 6 or 7 years ago I helped a very well known guide with his boat that the lower unit was wrecked on after he hit some rocks in baffin. But he had only been fishing it for 20 years or so professionaly

the only word of advice is to go slow.. very slow. if you putt in somewhere, follow the same GPS track on the way out.


----------



## talkshow (Aug 11, 2006)

Just don't assume anything, go slow. Study a map. It's not obvious like oyster reefs. Really best to go with someone first to give you a lay of the land.


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Kyle and talkshow that's great advise! Like I said I think that it can be done, obviously to go with someone who's gone before makes a huge difference. At some point though you gotta let go of some of the fear and take some risk, managed risk, but risks nonetheless.

Like Kyle says even guides who've been going down for 20 years still hit rocks and get into trouble. Wonder if they were too confident in their knowledge of the area.

But seriously are the channels pretty well marked, or is it run at your own risk after you leave the ICW?

Five


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

The rocks will get you...eventually. Happened to me running across a place I've run across a hundred times. Never knew there was anything there. The $149 Towboat USA membership would be well worth the money. Looking at $700 if you don't have it and need it... Good luck, you're going to need it.


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

t-tung said:


> The rocks will get you...eventually. Happened to me running across a place I've run across a hundred times. Never knew there was anything there. The $149 Towboat USA membership would be well worth the money. Looking at $700 if you don't have it and need it... Good luck, you're going to need it.


Man that sucks! But it was still a risk that you, me, and everyone else who will fish that area would be and are willing to take.

Lemme ask you this...will you go back to Baffin again in your own boat?

Five


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Do you want to fish the rocks or just fish in Baffin somewhere?


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm down there 2-3 days a week


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Kyle 1974 said:


> Do you want to fish the rocks or just fish in Baffin somewhere?


Just curious...I've never fished Baffin, but have heard conflicting reports on how dangerous the rock formations are.

Now I'm going to assume that the rock formations are VERY dangerous, but what is the best strategy for learning the area without losing your lower unit or fiberglass hull to a boulder?
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Kyle this is my original post, I have no specific agenda for heading to baffin tomorrow, but I will in the near future and wanted to get some strategies on being as careful as possible in relation to navigating the area.

T-Tung, that's my point.

Of course you'll go down again, sounds like pretty often too! Knowing how dangerous or expensive it is isn't going to keep you from fishing that area. So all the posts about getting a guide and just stay out of there if you don't know where you're going just don't make any sense to me.

If you go slow and learn as much as you can, then you manage your risk, until you think you know where you're going and get whacked.

I guess my point is that no matter how much you go down or think you know an area there is still unknowns that can getcha'. Whether you're a guide or first timer, and in some respect the first timer may get out with his lower unit cause he's scared out of his mind about losing is boat to some petrified worm poo!

Five


----------



## scend irie (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm by no means a Baffin expert. Went in on a choppy day and felt the safest way to fish it at the time was on a drift. The wind howling, I deployed a sock. One of those big nasty rocks grabbed my sock and there I was beam to the chop stuck. The rock kept my sock.
GPS will help you a lot. Lots of the rock clusters are marked now, but still some aren't. The main channel down the middle of the bay is well marked. Once you get out of it, take it easy and you'll be fine. Have fun and good luck.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Hitting something like a rock will make ya respect it. Its gotta happen once.


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

I've been beam to heavy chop before not a great feeling! If there are safe channels to run in, and you idle everywhere else until you feel confident in the route you track on the GPS for the way out I think one could be ok doing a little exploring.

BustinTops, I respect 'em before I hit 'em....I know all to well what sudden stops feel like! And if it's gotta happen once, then wen that day comes I'll bite the bullet and say "it was bound to happen, I'll get her fixed and try again"...probably after I cool off a bit though LOL!

I think this has been a pretty good discussion on how to manage your way through to Baffin in some respects.

What about entering from the north, is there a channel, and is it make well enough to decipher?

Five


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Why does "hire a guide" not make any sense? One day with a guide would save you months of learning on your own. Makes perfect sense to me. It's sounds like you've already made up your mind to go at it the hard way. Not sure why you need our blessing telling you it's a good idea.


----------



## glennkoks (Jun 24, 2009)

I commercially crab fished Baffin years ago and the way I learned the bay was in idle mode. There were many days when I saw boats being towed back to boat ramp with a destroyed lower unit. 

The best advice I can give is to look at maps, google earth and as others have said stay in the channel and idle to the fishing spots until your comfortable with the bay.


----------



## glennkoks (Jun 24, 2009)

I would be cautious of hiring a guide for a day and thinking you can learn the bay. Locals who really know the bay can run very close to big rocks and make it look much more easy than it really is. 

A good rule in any bay is to take it slow until you have a good feel for it. I have hit just about every reef from Galveston Bay to the Lower Laguna and they are much "softer" and more forgiving than anything you will encounter in Baffin.


----------



## kleberg4 (Feb 7, 2011)

Glennkoks offers sound advice. Just take it slow and methodical outside marked channels, possibly troll your way to where you wish you to go. With risk comes reward.


----------



## Truchas (Oct 3, 2011)

*Rocks*

I can tell you, after fishing Baffin for many years, that your GPS with the Baffin Chip is about as close as you are going to get on finding the major rocks. Don't get to dependent on your GPS as there are many unchartered rocks in Baffin and Alazan, just ask the game wardens about it as nobody knows the area better. They still lose props, skegs and even a lower unit now and then. Also, another thing that can get you, as it has me several times, water levels change and you will find rocks on a low
tide that you didn't know were there. Props and skegs I have done and have learned best through the school of hard knocks, OUCH! Muchas Truchas


----------



## saltie dawg (Jan 13, 2011)

The ICW takes you right through there, but take a chance and venture off the path a ways... you won't regret it.... until you start seeing those mangled lower units laying on the bottom and the prop scar marks all over the big ones. LOL The only thing is, once you've fished Baffin, you get a badge for your Boy Scout uniform as a Texas fisherman.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

you can also get out and wade. I was wading along the tide gage a couple years ago and found a little pod of rocks that wasn't marked. I think there's a piece of 1" PVC stuck in the ground now. Keep an eye out for those also... people will often stick PVC in the water after they hit something


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Its real easy to learn baffin. There are several ways to go about it. If you leave out of the JFK causeway just simply run the intercostal all the way to the mouth of Baffin, easy deal. But I would trailer to bird island boat ramp. Then make a hard right on the channel markers running right down the middle of Baffin, the Baffin channel is marked. Make sure you run a straight line between markers. Have a map and GPS, once you find some rocks or shore line to fish shut your motor down and idle in real careful. A little common sense and caution no problem. Hope this helps, I did this 30 years ago without a GPS but started in Rivera. Good luck. keep in mind even the so called experts hit a rock every now and then. Eventually you will learn where you cna and can't run.


----------



## Safari6 (Jan 24, 2012)

This trout was caught right on the rocks in Baffin. I casted over one rock and the bait got caught on the rock, I tried to flip it over when I felt a hit and it took off like a red-fish. But it was a 31.5 in trout.

Not complaining


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Kyle without a doubt I'll get out and wade, I wade 95% and only stay in the boat if I'm lazy.

T-tung I'm definitely not saying it's a bad idea to hire a guide. On the contrary I think its a very good idea, but it has a lot of limitations and will only teach you one or two things. 1) how to identify channel markers 2) give you sight of an area before you take your own boat in - and/or possibly a 3rd thing you can take away - 3) False sense of security

All you guys give sound advise and there is no one right answer to safely explore a new area. I think these same basic principles apply to a vast majority of bays, but people take it for granted in other bodies of water because the danger is somewhat less tangible.

I'll make it down there sometime, and when I do it'll be a clear day with light winds. I'll have my GPS on and tracking, and a buddy with good eyesight and a good directional sense on the bow. I'll idle in outside of the markers and be on close lookout. I may even hire a guide or go with some 2coolers to scout out a legendary place to fish.

Five


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

im just tired of hearing about it... go already! dam!


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

All in due time...just getting ideas together.


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

Don't trust your GPS. Stay in the marked channels, idle in and out once you leave the channel, and you'll be fine. You can literally travel 5' to the side of the track you came in and hit something...GPS just isn't that accurate, especially at planing+ speed.

The Top Spot maps mark the major rocky areas but there are scattered ones most everywhere. Some are 3' under, some 3" under. The mouth is the worst, use the main channel in and out until someone shows you the N shoreline run AND you have a skinny running boat.

The fishing is just as good (more or less) from the land cut N to a mile or three past the mouth of Baffin. It is all rocky until you are well east of the ICW. The backside of PI is great down there...don't limit yourself to Baffin proper.

I started with an ancient boat, rebuilt the motor, rewired it, and headed to Baffin for several years. I learned a lot of hard lessons but it is still by far my preferred place to fish when I can get time...even with a much nicer boat now!


----------



## capt mikie (Feb 22, 2005)

In case you didin't know the rocks move every few month. I talked to a guy the other day after he knocked a hole in his lower unit. He said....."that rock wasn't there the last time I was down here".

Mike


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

CDHknives said:


> Don't trust your GPS. Stay in the marked channels, idle in and out once you leave the channel, and you'll be fine. You can literally travel 5' to the side of the track you came in and hit something...GPS just isn't that accurate, especially at planing+ speed.
> 
> The Top Spot maps mark the major rocky areas but there are scattered ones most everywhere. Some are 3' under, some 3" under. The mouth is the worst, use the main channel in and out until someone shows you the N shoreline run AND you have a skinny running boat.
> 
> ...


I think that would be the general plan, I don't want to limit myself to Baffin proper. Fishing the shorelines would probably be the most desirable of all the options to me, wherever I can get out and wade I'll be happy.

Pretty funny about the ancient boat! I sold my "accident ok boat" a couple of months ago and bought a Tran Cat. So far I'm crazy happy with what it can do, but I've only had it out a couple of times. I know it'll run as skinny as I need a majority of the time.

Anyone think that'll work for the Baffin area?

Five


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

capt mikie said:


> In case you didin't know the rocks move every few month. I talked to a guy the other day after he knocked a hole in his lower unit. He said....."that rock wasn't there the last time I was down here".
> 
> Mike


That is a good one.:rotfl: I personally think a lot of people try and make baffin sound to be worse than it is. Because they want to try and scare people away.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

I have fished with guides in Port mansfield that have told me baffin is too far and the guides in corpus tell me the same thing. I wonder why? good luck! It would be cheaper to get a guide instead of wrecking a 15-2000 dollar lower unit.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Copano/Aransas said:


> That is a good one.:rotfl: I personally think a lot of people try and make baffin sound to be worse than it is. Because they want to try and scare people away.


is there another bay on the gulf coast that has claimed the number of hulls and lower units?


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

trolling motors are way cheaper


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Copano/Aransas said:


> That is a good one.:rotfl: I personally think a lot of people try and make baffin sound to be worse than it is. Because they want to try and scare people away.


X2.....I fished out of a boat extensively for over 20 years in the Rockies. Talk about water hazards...approach it with common sense. BTW, have you ever seen the size of some of those barges that get pushed through the ICW which goes right through Baffin...?

.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

acoastalbender said:


> X2.....I fished out of a boat extensively for over 20 years in the Rockies. Talk about water hazards...approach it with common sense. BTW, have you ever seen the size of some of those barges that get pushed through the ICW which goes right through Baffin...?
> 
> .


thats in the icw... which is completely different from NOT in the icw.


----------



## slimeyreel (Mar 15, 2011)

*loose it u will know*



Copano/Aransas said:


> That is a good one.:rotfl: I personally think a lot of people try and make baffin sound to be worse than it is. Because they want to try and scare people away.


7,000 for a new lower unit and you will belive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

Me, railbird and DHS had a floater behind the tide gauge. In your tran cat you could run the north shoreline all the way to E. Kleberg point, there is a semi-skinny stretch you have to run to get behind the bar though. Otherwise take it slow and mark spots on your gps as you go. Take an extra prop/prop wrench and a cell phone. When the wind is blowing, which it often is in Corpus, as soon as the water gets off color in Baffin those rocks can hide pretty nicely. Even on clear days the rocks sometime have an uncanny resemblance to a grass bed, at least they did to me sometimes. With all this being said, taking a few laps around Baffin with a guide is some sage advice that may prevent you from kicking yourself in the *****. The flipside though, kind of fun doing the exploring on your own and figuring out stuff for yourself. If the wind isn't blowing and you aren't fighting 3 footers running the middle of Baffin in Rivera channel, taking it slow once you branch off and using your troll motor isn't a bad idea. At any rate good luck, can't learn it if you never go.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

When is it flat and clear? I thought the wind never stopped blowing down there?


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Breeze...what do you know about the wind!? :biggrin: 

El Primero - I think the main thing I'd learn with a guide is the methodology of running Baffin. I don't think learning the layout would really do anything except get me in trouble later. 

Taking an extra prop, wrench, and cell phone IS sage advise. I'll map out what you said and try and visualize what that run would entail. If I'm not in the channel markers I can tell you I'll be on a slow roll, and takin it real easy like.

How did everyone else get their start heading down to Baffin?

Five


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Number_Five said:


> Breeze...what do you know about the wind!? :biggrin:
> 
> El Primero - I think the main thing I'd learn with a guide is the methodology of running Baffin. I don't think learning the layout would really do anything except get me in trouble later.
> 
> ...


They posted their plans on 2cool.


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

If you are running a TRP gearcase (no idea what you are powered with), maybe consider finding a second hand lower unit that runs a single prop. Exchange/swap it for the Baffin voyage. May find a good enough deal on second hand gearcase and prop that causes less heartache than a set of TRP props alone, or TRP+gearcase no doubt. If that got smacked up maybe a little less mental anguish.


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

I have fished baffin for 5 years now and was a total newbie boat owner when I started. Stick to channels and idle to shore is a good piece of advice. I use a garmin unit loaded with la. to brownsville maps. They DO NOT have all the rocks marked BUT they give you a very good idea as to where you need to be vigilant. Some of the best fishing is right in and around the rocks so the key is if you are wading know where they start to be a problem and hop out before you are in them. Maps are fine for this. Drifting the rocks WILL eventually get your gel coat scratched unless you get one of those rare no wind days and you can use the tm to avoid them. You will get dings if you chose to fish seriously baffin and that is the price you pay to learn it. You will lose a lower unit if you think you know baffin and run in areas that are generally known to have rocks.
Once you get the knowledge of generally where rocks are and aren't and behave accordingly it is a great place to fish...


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

The best advise I can give you is BUY TOW INSURANCE FROM "US TOW".

tc


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

the 'ROCKS' in Baffin are fosselized worm colony's. i think there is a bay in Fla. that also has them. they are the only places on earth they exist(so my college prof said). kind of a special place.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

I was with a guide a few years ago who was a relatively new Baffin guide who had 1008 rocks marked in his gps. He has a lot more now, but I don't know the total count.


----------



## Cork & Jig (Jan 5, 2010)

t-tung said:


> The rocks will get you...eventually. Happened to me running across a place I've run across a hundred times. Never knew there was anything there. The $149 Towboat USA membership would be well worth the money. Looking at $700 if you don't have it and need it... Good luck, you're going to need it.


Very true.

I watch guys running thru areas that are littered with rocks that I'm pretty certain they have no idea are there. And, I'm talking about lots and lots of rocks, some are 5 or 10 yds. apart and they are hauling fast thru them.

Following an old "trail" is dangerous, too. Gps' can be off by several yards very easily. In certain spots that could very easily be disastrous.

I've spent many, many hours locating hundreds of rock throughout the whole system. And, I assure you, they're are a lot of people who have been getting lucky. I see boats getting towed back towards CC all the time.

I do not run anywhere that I haven't completely mapped all the rocks. And, they're are definitely rocks that'll wreck your lower unit right off the marked channels. Many of these have been hit by people who thought they were playing it safe, too.

Be very careful. And, do not let "getting away with it" a couple of times give you a sense of false security, either.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Bring some neosporin (sp) for your knees, those rocks eat more than lower units if you wade fish! Anybody got any pics of the rocks? Brutal!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I'm lucky enough to fish out of one of the spoil cabins that looks out on the Badlands. The things we've seen while sitting on the porch... some people think faster is 'mo better, regardless of where they're at.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

I've been fishing baffin for years and never hit a rock. My secret: I started fishing it with friends then hired a few guides, study Google Earth images from different years and put placemarks on rocks or safe routes and then transfer the coords to your gps, idle in & out as conditions warrant while laying down the track on your gps. Be deliberate and be careful. Carelessness will hurt the most and be the most expensive.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

FISHTEXX said:


> Bring some neosporin (sp) for your knees, those rocks eat more than lower units if you wade fish! Anybody got any pics of the rocks? Brutal!


X2, could someone post pics of these rocks? Ive heard about them for years but never fished that area...one day ill go that way but ive been sticking around the upper coast.

-mac-


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Won Mo Kasst said:


> thats in the icw... which is completely different from NOT in the icw.


...as in understanding being completely different from not understanding... that the op (in his post#16) was a little concerned that the channel through Baffin might not be marked well...........just trying to help...

.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

A few rock pics I Googled


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah i should have googled them. Thanks! They look much different than i invisioned. I was thinking they were smoother and round on top eith a texture like sandstone, dont know why. I can see how they could make you want some neosporin if you raked a bare shin or knee on one. No bueno por nada


-mac-


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Yea Smack, if your wading waist deep the rocks are up to your knees, if you are armpit deep they come up past your waist. When the wind is blowing and the water gets off, you don't see 'em. And most of those rocks are a lot bigger than the ones pictured, but of the same texture...rough!


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

Yeah, they are great substrate for barnacles too.


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

All I can say is wow! There is a lot of information here to pick from. I originally started this thread for 2 reasons:

1. Get an idea of what and how to prepare for Baffin
2. Separate some of the myths from facts

Seems like there is still a pretty good 50/50 split on guys who think it's a matter of being careful and going slow, while the other half is very wary about going it alone without a guides assistance.

Overall though the information gleaned from this thread is really very valuable for trying it out. Although I do think the pucker factor will be really high the day we decide to run it.

Primero I run a 175 HPDI with no TRP on a 6" jack. I have an HDS unit with Platinum Plus that has pretty good rock coverage, but no GPS will have them all, that's why taking it easy is the best bet. 

Since I'll be wading 95% of the time down there I'll just have to start making tracks on water depth and wadable areas, just before or in-between the rocks.

This thread has also got me starting to look at tow services, not just for the rocks, but just piece of mind wherever I decide to fish or run my boat.

Are all the shorelines good wading areas?

Five


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

I taught myself baffin....never even went with anyone into baffin to be honest before I started fishing it. Take it slow and learn areas one spot at a time. You can stay in the channel and troll into spots you'd like to fish the first few times like others have mentioned. Just don't try learning back ways until your VERY familiar is all I can say, other than that be careful and go catch some fish!


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

There was a guide on here several years back whose signature line was- "There are two types of Baffin fishermen: Those who have lost their lower unit, and those who will." LOL

I'm going down there next Thursday, but I'm fishing with a guide.


----------



## capt mikie (Feb 22, 2005)

Right now would be a great time to come down and learn your way around. The Brown Tide has been in full bloom the past few days in the front of Baffin and in the Laguna. LOL

Mike


----------



## CaptPb (Jan 26, 2005)

I've got the solution to your problem. 
BAFFIN BAY GPS COORDINATES FOR SALE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
$300 for all points east of East Kleberg. $300 for all points west of East Kleberg. Total 900 waypoints/rocks and still counting.

Number is in the profile.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Is this your personal collection of waypoints? If not, what is the source?


CaptPb said:


> I've got the solution to your problem.
> BAFFIN BAY GPS COORDINATES FOR SALE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> $300 for all points east of East Kleberg. $300 for all points west of East Kleberg. Total 900 waypoints/rocks and still counting.
> 
> Number is in the profile.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

^^ My bet is those numbers came from personal time/experience spent on Baffin. Worth every penny if you got the change!


----------



## Splash (Oct 22, 2004)

A few of us women have learned Baffin while prefishing. We went on sunny days where we could see the rock formations, had one women front and the other ladies on the sides looking down as we trolled. Raised our motors up out of the water and just used trolling motor. Went down the center and trolled each area slowly and marked the rocks. A few times we would follow other boats that were entering Baffin and following boats out of Baffin and marked the tracks. IMO it is fun to explore on your own...just be patient and careful. Cell phones do not work deep in Baffin so make sure your marine radio does work should you have to call for help. Have fun learning Baffin - it is awesome!!!


----------



## glennkoks (Jun 24, 2009)

I crab fished that bay daily for almost two years and I could count the number of "calm" days on both hands. In twenty plus years of commercial fishing I only put on a lifejacket once and it was Baffin. 

However, the bay is a unique place to fish and like no other on the coast and your never going to learn it until get out in it. 

My advice is to use google earth, get a good chart and go slow. I have hit many of the rocks small and big and never did one dollars worth of damage to my lower unit because I was going slow. 

When it comes to lower units. Speed kills.


----------



## glennkoks (Jun 24, 2009)

Another piece of advice is to make sure you are 100% legal. The gamewarden's down there take their job very seriously and not too many days go buy when you don't see one of them.


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

Goags said:


> Here's a few of the rocks around the mouth. Note the rocks just to the left of the boat in the UL of the pic. As was said, putt around on a good day w/ someone on the bow.


I have stood on those very rocks and threw into the channel the boat is in and samcked the **** out of them.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

*Sepulid worm rock*

This is a perfect one that is not all covered in ****.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> This is a perfect one that is not all covered in ****.


Very cool...

.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I hit one of those bastards this morning! Luckily I was going about 700 rpm.


----------



## jrb007 (Feb 24, 2010)

I would def reccomend hiring a guide for the first couple of times to get the basic ideas of where a few general fishing spots are and where a couple well known very dangerous spots are to run. Outside the channel we always idle to fishing spots where we wanna drift or wade unless fishing with a guide... I have yet to see a day where there is no wind on baffin when I have been at least...lol. However did catch my biggest trout there 2 weeks ago .


----------



## BiglakeMauler (Mar 20, 2012)

just come book a trip down in Big Lake...its on fire right now


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

BiglakeMauler said:


> just come book a trip down in Big Lake...its on fire right now


I fish sabine pretty often but really want to come check out calcasieu. Pm your rates please or your web addy

-mac-


----------

